# My first ever visit to Tackle Haven...



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Glad he had a mop because I drooled all over the place. I’ll be coming here again, and again, and again.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Where ?


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

https://www.tacklehaven.com in Benton Harbor


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If you really want to drool take a trip across the state to Northwoods Tackle and then head south to Franks. Northwoods Tackle is so large you can get lost for hours


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Scout 2 said:


> If you really want to drool take a trip across the state to Northwoods Tackle and then head south to Franks. Northwoods Tackle is so large you can get lost for hours


Not sure my bank account could handle it. Wait, wth am I saying..that’s what credit cards are for! I wish we had these levels of stores in GR.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Scout 2 said:


> If you really want to drool take a trip across the state to Northwoods Tackle and then head south to Franks. Northwoods Tackle is so large you can get lost for hours


Exactly right!, And Frank's is only a few miles south of Northwoods.
Northwoods is in Pinconning, and Frank's in Linwood.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Blaze said:


> Exactly right!, And Frank's is only a few miles south of Northwoods.
> Northwoods is in Pinconning, and Frank's in Linwood.


I hate to go south that way anymore as I always spend a couple hours at each not to mention money. I have never seen anything like Northwoods. I use to go to Lunkers a couple times a year but these are much better


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Magik said:


> Not sure my bank account could handle it. Wait, wth am I saying..that’s what credit cards are for! I wish we had these levels of stores in GR.


I know what you are saying as I grew up just a few miles south of your listed location. At that time one of the best around was Al and Bob's.. I grew up in the Burnips area


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Magik said:


> Glad he had a mop because I drooled all over the place. I’ll be coming here again, and again, and again.


My parents used to have their boat docked right there. I grew up fishing in the st jo river and loved tackle haven. If I’m ever in the area I always stop in and pick up some lures.


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

Al and Bob's . Could not believed they moved to 68th St and 131. My grandfather and Father always shopped at Al and Bob's. They must of been in that location for over 60 years.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

F. Thompson said:


> Al and Bob's . Could not believed they moved to 68th St and 131. My grandfather and Father always shopped at Al and Bob's. They must of been in that location for over 60 years.


I had heard they went out of business, but yeah it’s a weird location now. I haven’t been in some time, maybe I’ll have to go back and poke around.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I took my first trip to northwoods this year, boy was that a bad idea... cost me a small fortune lol


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Love me some baits! I think I have a problem i need a intervention. Na just need more baits.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just got back from my meeting of AA, Angler's Anonymous... Darn Northwoods!!!!!!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Went down there last fall and decided to get my oldest grandson some baits for Christmas. I guess we could have just bought a tackle box as we bought enough to fill one


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Personally speaking, I'm VERY GLAD that Northwoods is not anywhere close to me !....wouldn't matter so much if I had will power but lacking that, I'm happy to stop by only a couple times a year, lol….

SE MI....I miss the Taylor Gander Mountain, spent a lot of time there too, lol....went to Top Gun recently and whos working the cash register ? ....always support local too....don't think I can ever walk into Bottomline and walk back out with just minnows !!! ....

Like I REALLY need another ice fishing jig !!!!!!!....cheers....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

50incher said:


> Personally speaking, I'm VERY GLAD that Northwoods is not anywhere close to me !....wouldn't matter so much if I had will power but lacking that, I'm happy to stop by only a couple times a year, lol….
> 
> SE MI....I miss the Taylor Gander Mountain, spent a lot of time there too, lol....went to Top Gun recently and whos working the cash register ? ....always support local too....don't think I can ever walk into Bottomline and walk back out with just minnows !!! ....
> 
> Like I REALLY need another ice fishing jig !!!!!!!....cheers....


I only miss gander because it was close by. Otherwise hated that store. Well except for all the mismarked prices they had to honor lol

Was just at northwoods Saturday morning. I literally got lost for a couple minutes. Never really had gone to the hunting section before... and it's full of Christmas and kids toys too. Part of the issue is you can't see beyond the tall shelves and it seems pieced together over the years! Crazy how much crap they have. Oh, and a trick at northwoods is... when you find an item you want, look at each individual one, and see if there's a lower price sticker on any of them. Like fish handling gloves.... there were a few for like $7 and the rest were marked $24. Duh! Did the same with a 2 pack of bait pucks Saturday.... all but 2 were marked $6.99. I grabbed the pack marked $3.49.

Oh, and about 5 years ago I got a really nice walleye net there... I could not believe how cheap it was marked so I had to buy it before anyone else saw!


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I only miss gander because it was close by. Otherwise hated that store. Well except for all the mismarked prices they had to honor lol


I agree, like to hold some things in my hand before buying, lol....when it 1st opened it was a LOT better, "managers !?" go figure….the woman at Top Gun worked there a LONG time, she's great and will tell you the same, it just kept going down hill....

All my St. Croix Musky rods, I got thru them for $50 a pop....cousins kid worked there a while and the manager ordered them all with some kind of dealer special !....good guy....








Got this at Northwoods late last year, wouldn't of if I hadn't stopped there, lol !!….hid it at the back of the pack & got it the next week, lol !....only Musky print they had....might be a counterfeit but for $49's I could care less, lol....the quality is outstanding !....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

50incher said:


> I agree, like to hold some things in my hand before buying, lol....when it 1st opened it was a LOT better, "managers !?" go figure….the woman at Top Gun worked there a LONG time, she's great and will tell you the same, it just kept going down hill....
> 
> All my St. Croix Musky rods, I got thru them for $50 a pop....cousins kid worked there a while and the manager ordered them all with some kind of dealer special !....good guy....
> View attachment 346629
> ...


Wow I like that painting! Awesome.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

50incher said:


> I agree, like to hold some things in my hand before buying, lol....when it 1st opened it was a LOT better, "managers !?" go figure….the woman at Top Gun worked there a LONG time, she's great and will tell you the same, it just kept going down hill....
> 
> All my St. Croix Musky rods, I got thru them for $50 a pop....cousins kid worked there a while and the manager ordered them all with some kind of dealer special !....good guy....
> View attachment 346629
> ...


Nice print of half a muskie. 

I’ve got this one in my living room: 
https://www.amazon.com/Northern-Mark-Susinno-Limited-Numbered/dp/B00C9HSIF6


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

piketroller said:


> Nice print of half a muskie.
> 
> I’ve got this one in my living room:
> https://www.amazon.com/Northern-Mark-Susinno-Limited-Numbered/dp/B00C9HSIF6


Yeah, hard to tell if it's "barred" or a "tiger" lol....I generally just go by the tips of the tail....but I think they are the most awesome pattern of all....have only caught 2 in my life, biggest was @ 40"....

Love Pike also !....got this pic at a Dunham's after the Christmas holiday several years ago, talked to the manager and told him I felt bad for all the people who payed full price for all the fish prints, he said "not many did" ! lol....$150 & I payed $49 again....

Was a great Brown Trout one I liked but oh well....the thing that sold me on this Pike print was when I looked close and saw that it was chasing Spot Tailed Shinner's !....I just thought that this artist knew what he was talking about....it's not signed etc. but for $50 I like it a lot....cheers....


----------



## QuickRiver464 (Oct 18, 2018)

And what did your bait do?


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Magik said:


> Not sure my bank account could handle it. Wait, wth am I saying..that’s what credit cards are for! I wish we had these levels of stores in GR.


D&R sports in Kzoo is pretty nice.


----------



## Joshw (Nov 23, 2018)

Tackle Haven is my spot. Nice guys good prices.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

ogie said:


> D&R sports in Kzoo is pretty nice.


D and R sports does not hold a candle to Northwoods. It is a nice store but Northwoods has 100 times the stuff that D& R does


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> D and R sports does not hold a candle to Northwoods. It is a nice store but Northwoods has 100 times the stuff that D& R does


Not gonna argue that but for a local bait shop it's pretty damn nice. I'm still bitter that they took Gander Mountain out of Lansing.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

ogie said:


> Not gonna argue that but for a local bait shop it's pretty damn nice. I'm still bitter that they took Gander Mountain out of Lansing.


Sportsman’s Guide just bought the Lansing Gander store and said they will open in 2019. It was in the LJS a couple weeks ago. I hated Gander but there weren’t really any options in Lansing. Sportsman’s Guide will be sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

SteelShot said:


> Sportsman’s Guide just bought the Lansing Gander store and said they will open in 2019. It was in the LJS a couple weeks ago. I hated Gander but there weren’t really any options in Lansing. Sportsman’s Guide will be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they really? Hellllllllllllllll yessssssssssssssssssss. I wasn't a huge gander fan but it was better then driving an hour to Cabelas or Bass Pro when I just wanted a bag of plastics. Dicks just doesn't compare.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

ogie said:


> Are they really? Hellllllllllllllll yessssssssssssssssssss. I wasn't a huge gander fan but it was better then driving an hour to Cabelas or Bass Pro when I just wanted a bag of plastics. Dicks just doesn't compare.


Dicks does not compare to any other sporting goods store. I went into the one in GR twice after it opened and was impressed with the store but not the help and contents in the store


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Delete double post


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> Dicks does not compare to any other sporting goods store. I went into the one in GR twice after it opened and was impressed with the store but not the help and contents in the store


I won’t shop at Dicks because of their gun policies. No AR’s and won’t sell ammo to anyone under 21. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

SteelShot said:


> Sportsman’s Guide just bought the Lansing Gander store and said they will open in 2019. It was in the LJS a couple weeks ago. I hated Gander but there weren’t really any options in Lansing. Sportsman’s Guide will be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had their new sign out on Saturday at the Saginaw Store.


----------

